# Champions League Football - Dubai



## Carefree1979 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Newbie here 

I have just arrived in Dubai would like to watch the CL games tonight but - having searched the channels available in my appartment - will need to find somewhere else to do it.

The matches start at 11.45pm - so although i can find a few bars showing football few would seem to be open late enough.

Does anybody have any ideas? I am living in the marina area

Cheers!


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

are you sure the bars dont stay open? there are some good sports bars even in residential and boring places like Qusais that stay open till the game finishes(atleast).

I guess if you have Etisalat connection you could always ask the operator to enable the sky sports channel, i am pretty sure one of them will have the CL games.

Hope this helps!


----------



## catb (Jun 24, 2011)

Mc Gettigans Pub in JLT show most CL match's I'm sure they open late as well


----------



## Carefree1979 (Dec 6, 2011)

catb said:


> Mc Gettigans Pub in JLT show most CL match's I'm sure they open late as well


Great - Ill will try there then. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Under Ground bar in Habtoor Grand in the Marina will have it.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Mr Sleek whats that about the Etislat connection and sky sports?


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Etisalat's TV connection(thats the one i have) has sky sports listed but you have to pay and unlock it, its part of the sports package i think, i am not sure though


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice one I shall give them a call, I got the elife thing with them have not seen sky sports, i subscribe to AD sports for the premier league


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the eLife bundle too. I am pretty sure they have sky sports. Do post back once you talk to them!


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

catb said:


> Mc Gettigans Pub in JLT show most CL match's I'm sure they open late as well


Excuse me, where's the pub? I have been living in JLT for three months but I'm not aware of any pub around..

I am living in the lake terrace towers (D2)


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

To get all the English footie you need Abu Dhabi Sports for the PL and Al Jazeera Sports for everything else (CL, Europa, FA Cup, Carling Cup & Internationals).


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

hhl103 said:


> Excuse me, where's the pub? I have been living in JLT for three months but I'm not aware of any pub around..
> 
> I am living in the lake terrace towers (D2)


McGettigans is next door to the Bonnigton hotel. There's also Healy's at the bottom of Bonningtons.... Both r nice... McGettigans has a more laid back vibe ... Enjoy!


----------

